

Free Online Graph Paper / Grid Paper PDFs - pert
http://incompetech.com/graphpaper/

======
jsomers
Neat idea, especially if you only need one or two sheets of the stuff. Any
more and you're probably better off heading to an office supply store (if only
to save on costly printer ink).

~~~
buugs
If you have a laser printer it is probably cheaper to print, or use your
schools printer for hw, I remember doing that for isometric homework
assignments because the paper was too expensive.

------
bbg
Great idea.

Considering the great variety of patterns they offer, I wonder if they should
add aperiodic tilings!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aperiodic_tiling>

------
JoeH
The gamer in me wanted to see a hex grid option - but the poor site design
made me miss it the first time.

The left hand nav and the big Ad at the bottom made it not obvious that there
was more below.

------
socratees
I don't even feel like visiting that page ever again. It's SO full of ads to
the point of chocking. I would rather buy a bunch of graph sheets from my
local store.

~~~
FraaJad
Use an ad blocker. I did not see a single ad on that page.

------
joe_bleau
Smith charts? (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smith_chart>) 10m ISSF air
rifle/pistol targets?

------
endergen
All you have to do is print it out!

------
sho
Since you're into music, I'd like to see some score paper there too .. that
could have come in handy recently!

~~~
pert
I'm into music?

~~~
sho
Well, the first 4 links on the page are to music related topics - Royalty-Free
Music, Music FAQ, Music Licenses, Scoring Services - so I just sort of
assumed.

Unless of course it's not your page .. : /

Anyway, I later noticed it _does_ have staff paper, so my comment was useless
and wrong in not one, but two, ways. Cool huh.

